# Networking >  First server is down & I want to connect to other Server

## Geek_Guest

If you have two servers, one server has 20 clients conected, all are in domain & this is normal software server & the other server is database server this also has 20 clients and all are in domain. If my first server is down & i want to connect this clients immediately to the other server How can I connect?

*Question asked by visitor Neha*

----------


## Haitalk

In Active Directory domain environment, if both servers are Domain Controllers for the same domain, the clients would be authenticated to domain using the other DC in the event of a DC failure. Its only for authentication / client logon, and the other services that were running on the failed DC would not be available if no separate backup server is provided.

----------

